# Building Perceptual Speed



## kenpo_cory (Feb 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had any drills they do to build their perceptual speed. I know sparring is good for this, but I'm looking for more ideas. Any drills you do alone or with a partner would be great.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Feb 19, 2004)

No one works on perceptual speed huh? Well good luck to all of ya then.  :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 20, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> No one works on perceptual speed huh? Well good luck to all of ya then.  :asian:


 Don't take your marbles and go home.  This subject has been bashed around a bunch in the past.  Let's start with an exerpt from Mr. Parker in the Green Belt Manual and Infinite Insights:





> Perceptual speed is the quickness of the senses to monitor the stimulus that it receives, determine the meaning of the stimulus, and to swiftly convey the perceived information to the brain so that mental speed can parlay the response. To the Kenpoist, it is the feel or smell of trouble, a sound that detects trouble, a sign or gesture that suggests trouble, seeing the incoming strike, the inviting opening, or the opportunity to attack or counterattack. Speed of this type can be increased by maintaining alertness and by  conditioning the senses to harmonize with environmental awareness (see Volume I, Chapter 11).


 -Michael


----------



## howardr (Feb 20, 2004)

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone had any drills they do to build their perceptual speed. I know sparring is good for this, but I'm looking for more ideas. Any drills you do alone or with a partner would be great.



This may be the answer you're looking for - "Beyond Speed" by Health for Life:

http://www.healthforlife.com/shadow/secure-health-for-life/html/bspeed.html


----------



## kenpo_cory (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.  :asian:


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (May 28, 2004)

howardr said:
			
		

> This may be the answer you're looking for - "Beyond Speed" by Health for Life:
> 
> http://www.healthforlife.com/shadow/secure-health-for-life/html/bspeed.html


 Does this video really work ?
have any of u use it?


----------



## Brenwulv (May 28, 2004)

Likaes the Bandit said:
			
		

> Does this video really work ?
> have any of u use it?



I have the video. Just started to use it in classes as well. Can't say for sure if it works, but there are varied drills to give you ideas to play with. The concepts behind it seem sound enough, so I can't imagine it wouldn't improve one aspect or another.


Joel


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (May 31, 2004)

thank u for answering man
let me know if it works i would like to get more speed in my training and it would help some of my partner too


----------

